# pouring concrete slab foundation--stages



## HighDesertHomeOwner (Dec 3, 2010)

In terms of final strength, is there a difference if you pour the concrete a couple of inches a day over three or four days?

Does the concrete slab have to be poured to full thickness in the same session and cure together as a slab?

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Dec 3, 2010)

Absolutely!

You will most definitely want to pour the full thickness of the slab in one pour.

The slower the cure time, the stronger the slab will be.


----------



## HighDesertHomeOwner (Dec 6, 2010)

If the whole slab is too large for one man in one day, will it be possible to divide the whole slab into sections. 

Likely the wooden mode will have holes/thin slot to accommodate the rebars and/or wires.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Dec 12, 2010)

*if you DON'T place it in 1 day & do as you proposed, you won't have any final strength as you'll have horizontal delamination & cold joints,,, where the **** did you ever come up w/that idea, anyway ?

if the slab's too large for one man, get more men,,, there's NO way any pro would consider doing any work w/o the proper men & tools,,, i'd suggest you find someone who actually knows something about what you're trying to do !

what wood, wire, & steel ?  if 4" thick, no one specs it.*


----------



## nealtw (Dec 17, 2010)

This is the place to spend the money and get it done right. Concrete does have science and you do need to know what you are doing.


----------

